# I'm in so much trouble



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 19, 2015)

After being told that I needed to thin the herd.  I picked these up.  Here is my The World badged schwinn, I think its a DX.  It never had a kickstand welded to it, so that would make it older than '46.  It came with ape hangers and sweetheart sprocket.  The seat post spins but I haven't been able to pull it out yet.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is the ladies silver king.  Can't wait to ride this one.  I know its a 24" but what kind of wheels would this have had?  Anyone know someone who restores seats?  I have a set of fenders but didn't get a picture of them.  Would this have had a drop stand?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think this is a jetflow?  Looks like it had truss bars.  Wheels are shot but has the JC higgins finned rear hub.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 19, 2015)

I also picked up three others.  I already have a thread for the elgin.  Then there is a men's huffy and 20" muscle bike.  Also the colson built Goodyear.  So needless to say the wife isn't very happy right now.  Maybe now she will have no choice but to send me to memory lane.  Any information about these is greatly appreciated.  Thank you, Frank


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

Neanderthal77 said:


> After being told that I needed to thin the herd.  I picked these up.  Here is my The World badged schwinn, I think its a DX.  It never had a kickstand welded to it, so that would make it older than '46.  It came with ape hangers and sweetheart sprocket.  The seat post spins but I haven't been able to pull it out yet.




Schwinn didn't stop making frames without welded kickstand brackets in 46 that's only when introduced.  I'm not sure when they did it on all bikes but know for sure at least into 55 frames without welded brackets were issued.

However, me tinks that "the world' badge and rear drop-outs with drop-stand ears  is a good qualifier and potentially pre-war.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 19, 2015)

DX is a '39


----------



## jkent (Apr 20, 2015)

The Scwhinn Is not a DX, it's a C model and yes it is a prewar 1940 bike.
Can't tell if the serial # starts with a C or a G?
JKent


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Oooh the 1 year only straight down tube DX with drop stand ears.....



ohdeebee said:


> DX is a '39


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 20, 2015)

jkent said:


> The Scwhinn Is not a DX, it's a C model and yes it is a prewar 1940 bike.
> Can't tell if the serial # starts with a C or a G?
> JKent




Just went downstairs and looked.  It is a C.  What are the differences between the DX and a C model?  Frame variation or same frame different name depending on badge?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bottom bar curves on dx 



Neanderthal77 said:


> Just went downstairs and looked.  It is a C.  What are the differences between the DX and a C model?  Frame variation or same frame different name depending on badge?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 20, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Bottom bar curves on dx




Thank you.  The bottom bar curves, it's just a bad picture.  What kind of wheels would this have had?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2015)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Thank you.  The bottom bar curves, it's just a bad picture.  What kind of wheels would this have had?




My guess would be painted drop centers, Morrow, New Departure, and Musselman were all available on Schwinn in 1939 afaik.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Prewar Schwinn bikes had drop center rims painted mostly I think. Here's my 41 complete.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are four '39 DXs with the straight downtube and one '40 with the curved downtube.





Here is a better profile of a '39


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2015)

...YOU'RE? in trouble? Me too......


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 20, 2015)

bricycle said:


> ...YOU'RE? in trouble? Me too......




There are almost 40 bikes in my garage and basement right now.  It started with one '59 Corvette just over a year ago.  So at least 28 of these can go to new homes to make room for a couple new ones and parts for projects I'm keeping.


----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2015)

wren't you already in trouble at the last bike show??


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 21, 2015)

vincev said:


> wren't you already in trouble at the last bike show??




She was happy I sold two at the swap.  Someone came by and said he was going to buy two, and she was happier.  But then he never came back.  Then six more showed up in less than a week.  Not so happy now and questioning my math skills.


----------

